# Inschriftenkunde Vs. Juwelenschleifer



## Cemesis (31. Januar 2009)

Hallo

Also erstmal zu mir, bin Todesritter mit den Beruf Schriftgelehrter. Wenn ich mir aber momentan die Fähigkeiten anschaue die ein Juwe kann ( also die Juwe only Steine ) dann fang ich mich an zu fragen ob Juwe nicht doch mehr Sinn macht. Schriftgelehrter hingegen hat eine Schulterverzauberung die 64 AP gibt, die +15 mehr Crit sind genau gleich wie die Glyphe von den Söhnen Hodirs. Also so gesehen totaler Käse, wenn ich die 3 Prisamatischen Steine zusammen rechne die der juwe als Bonus bekommt. ( 3x 27 Stärke zum beispiel ) das sind 11 mehr Stärke auf 3 Sockel, umgerechnet beim DK +66AP( sogar 2 mehr AP als bei der Schulterglyphe ) was wiederum besser mit Segen der Könige skaliert ( wegen den Stärkewert ). Die Angriffskraft des Schriftgelehrten die man auf der Schulter bekommt würden aber unverändert bleiben.

Meine fragen daher: Was würdet ihr machen? Würdet ihr Schriftgelehrter bleiben? Es geht jetzt nur um diese Sache wegen den Werten, ob sich hier jetzt die 2 Berufe lohnen was Goldscheffeln betrifft, lassen wir mal außen vor ^^

Warum ich momentan zögere den Beruf zu verlernen, ich weiß nicht was Blizzard mit den Beruf geplant hat. Kommen später Inhalte rein, die Inschriftenkunde doch ziemlich interessant machen könnt? Ich weiß ja noch als BC grad raus kam, da konnte der Beruf auch nich wirklich was außer Steine herstellen, so wie momentan es bei den Glyphen ist.

Hat irgendwer infos vielleicht die irgendwo durchgesickert sind? Wenn ja, bitte mit quelle! Denn Gerüchte sind leicht verstreut ^^

Mfg


----------



## Griese (12. Februar 2009)

Was kann den nu Juwe außer Edelsteine herstellen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Juwe Only Steine gabs auch schon in BC.


----------



## advanced08 (13. Februar 2009)

nicht zu vergessen das die juwe steine prismatisch sind und somit auch auf nen blauen sockel rein machen kann was auch hohen bonus gibt .....

ansonsten warte einfach bis 3.1 kommt =)


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. Februar 2009)

atm entscheidet man allein nach dem passiven boni und da leigt bei dir wohl juwe ganz leicht vor insc.

aber für dualspec wird zb ein inschriftler gebraucht werden


----------



## Dark Guardian (18. Februar 2009)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> aber für dualspec wird zb ein inschriftler gebraucht werden



Nicht mehr als jetzt auch. Sobald jemand alle seine Glyphen parat hat ist es egal, abgesehen davon das es dem TE um den Berufsbonus ging ;-)


----------

